# [UK] Ringtöne als Schulfach?



## Aka-Aka (20 November 2008)

School kids being taught to make ringtones | News | NME.COM
Premium-rate industry pushes into class ? The Register



> Budding entrepreneurs are to be encouraged to develop premium-rate content by the industry regulator, with free lesson plans and downloads from the Ministry of Sound *to make ringtone creation part of the UK curriculum*.



Das ist an sich schon absurd. Besonders lustig daran ist, dass ausgerechnet ein Geschäftsmann als "Fallbeispiel" für den Erfolg im Mehrwertgeschäft herangezogen wird, der - nach Recherchen von "The Scream" - selbst von den britischen Regulierern eine Strafe aufgebrummt bekam.

In The Register steht als Schlußsatz 





> "The kids are really engaged and love using the technology to create their own personal ringtones. We have to drag them away when the bell rings!"  Well, that's one way of keeping them in school, but will it teach them to bend, not break, the rules?



Möglicherweise spielt dieser Satz auch auf die Geschichte an, die es vor Jahren in UK zu lesen gab: Da gingen Reporter als Lockvögel zu einer britischen Telefonfirma (deren Ex-Director in Hamburg wegen Dialerbetruges verurteilt wurde --> HAS) und sprachen über Massen-SMS

Sky News Exposes Illegal Text Spammers | Home | Sky News


> When Sky News said to him "What we're doing is effectively illegal", he replied: "It's not sort of illegal, it's bending the law".



Vielleicht meint der Autor damit aber einfach nur die gesamte Branche 

Man hätte diesen Thread auch "UK dreht durch" nennen können. Diesen - wesentlich ernsteren - Thread gibt es aber bereits.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2008)

*AW: [UK] Ringtöne als Schulfach?*

Offizielle Meldung
PhonepayPlus


----------

